# Patella, Exostosis excision



## orthopaedic01 (Feb 13, 2009)

Can someone please help me with a code for exostosis excision on patella?  Thanks!


----------



## Bella Cullen (Feb 16, 2009)

If Dr removed a portion of the patella bone I would use 27350.


----------



## jdemar (Feb 16, 2009)

*excision exostosis*

I would use 27355...excision bone cyst.


----------



## mbort (Feb 16, 2009)

I would need to see a note to determine if I would use 27350.  I would not use 27355 as that is for the femur and not the patella.


----------



## jdemar (Feb 17, 2009)

*excison Patella exostosis*

Sorry, I have to quit answering these at the end of the day (eye strain), I did not read through to the next line and thought it was the patella since it followed the patellectomy.


----------



## orthopaedic01 (Feb 17, 2009)

Dr. did Irrigation and debride. of knee wound with elevation of skin flap and closure.  He then did excision of bony exostosis of patella.  Here's an abbreviated portion of the note that discusses the excision of the exostosis: A rongeur was used to remove and scrape the now exposed portion of the patella down to bleeding healthy bone.  Small tenotomy scissors was then used to elevate the skin around the incision.  There was a small amount of callous formation where the prominence was and this was removed down to a smooth surface with the rongeurs.  Do you still think it would be 27350?  I wonder if I should just use a G0289 for debridement?


----------



## mbort (Feb 17, 2009)

in my opinion, 27350, but interested to see if there are any other takers.

Mary, CPC,COSC


----------



## orthopaedic01 (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks Mary for all of your help! Do you also code spine in your office? I see you have your COSC and am hoping to ask your opinion on a spine question.


----------



## mbort (Feb 18, 2009)

LCOOPER said:


> Thanks Mary for all of your help! Do you also code spine in your office? I see you have your COSC and am hoping to ask your opinion on a spine question.



Spine is really not my speciality, I actually try to stay as far from them as possible but have recently taken some educational classes to become more familiar.

With that being said, I am sure if you post your question here under the Ortho section (I would recommend a new post), there are many others on this forum that do a GREAT job of answering spine questions and I'm sure someone can assist.

Mary, CPC,COSC


----------

